# Fertilizer Trends



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From the DTN/ The Progressive Farmer

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=b88006fa-b53c-4980-88e5-e3a4e3a4d33e&pagination_num=1


----------

